# Cleaning baseboards?



## Still Learning

How often does everyone clean their floor baseboards? This is one of my big to-do things through out the whole house.

And what's the best way to clean them? Just water & a small amount of soap? I'm trying to stay away from the chemical cleaners if possible. 

Thanks!
Ashley


----------



## Still Learning

Oops, should have said that before... sorry!  They're painted white. 

~Ashley


----------



## Fae

Wind, what do you have instead of baseboards? Mine are white and a pain in the butt to keep clean but I use water and a microfiber cleaning cloth. I love those things and also the mops or rather mop handles with the floor pads. You just use water although I like to use white vinegar also.


----------



## Still Learning

I think I'm in for some major cleaning. The baseboards here are filled with dust and dirt in general. No scuffs or anything... just doesn't look like they've been cleaned since the house was built 4 years ago -- really. We are renting this place and the dusty baseboard look has to go. 

Thanks to you both for your suggestion. 

(WIHH, I love your home - so nice & cozy! Loved the snow pics too... I'd love to have even just one winter of snow like that! And my kids think of making slush/ice/snowballs are fun! They wouldn't know what to do! lol)

~Ashley


----------



## rosehaven

and found the best and easy way for me was to use "Scrubbing Bubbles" sink clearner on them. I buy the generic brand for $1.00 and spray, let sit for few minutes and wipe clean.

Blessings


----------



## Maura

At four years, they shouldn't be too bad, certainly they would not have been painted several times over dirt, anyway. I use the broom to dust them. I've also used a dust mop with a little Endust, but a mist of water on the dust mop would also work. After dusting, a sponge mop using a solution of one dish washing container of water with a few drops of dish washing detergent. The very diluted detergent is then squirted on the damp sponge and you wash the baseboards the way you would wash a floor. If you used too much detergent, you will have to rinse out the sponge mop to get rid of some of it, then carry on. This will work very well if you used semi gloss or gloss paint. If you used flat paint or satin, you need to wash the baseboards, then paint them with something more practical, like semi gloss or gloss.

If you come to a bad spot that doesn't wash well, use an old toothbrush.


----------



## Jan Doling

It goes faster if you sit on a skateboard or your gardening scooter. Has anyone tried using a Mr. Clean Eraser sponge on the baseboards?


----------



## newfieannie

my place out in the country has the knotty pine down to the floor too but this house is older and has the white painted stuff. the french doors are also white and everything looks good. the only place to not have it is down here in the den. i dont want to change it because it looks so much like what my mother had but i might have to. i get on my hands and knees too. one good thing . when i came into this place in sept. it was spotless and i'm trying to keep up. i think i do those on tuesdays. just run around doing nothing but baseboards. ...georgia.


----------



## Ardie/WI

I didn't know I was supposed to clean them!


----------



## Fae

Wind, I love rustic wood and wish I had it but I don't and probably won't so guess I'll have to clean baseboards. I am however, changing my baseboards, window trim and crown molding to 1x4 stained and varnished boards. Wood is so expensive that I can't do a lot at one time.


----------



## okiemom

I was watching "how clean is your house" and the girls used toothpaste on the painted molding around the doors. Wipe it off w/ a damp cloth when done.


----------



## AR Transplant

true story, grand kids found me cleaning the baseboards and begged to do it. 
I (in my most serious Tom Sawyer fashion) said, well, maybe for just a little bit.

My great room was done in 10 minutes!

get a grand kid!


----------

